# Smiths Deluxe



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, recently acquired this lovely solid gold Smiths Deluxe... Any idea of when it was made? 1950s?


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

lovely looking watch 50,s sounds about right to me.


----------

